# Laundry Area Design Ideas



## DesignNewbie201 (Aug 30, 2016)

https://goo.gl/photos/QRLmehLYgLgPAn7LA


----------



## DesignNewbie201 (Aug 30, 2016)

https://goo.gl/photos/QRLmehLYgLgPAn7LA


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

You could put shelves up on the wall for the detergents.
If you keep the top of the washer/dryer clear you could then fold clothes 
on the top of the washer dryer.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Maybe build a drawer into the area under the stairs to the right of your appliances, to hold your stock.

And a fold down table above the drawer to fold on, then fold it up out of the way. A shelf or two above the set, careful that you leave yourself enough headroom. With your cage light suspended under the shelf. 

And a Child security gate built across the front of the set, to slow down any curious tyke. 


ED


----------



## RustNeverSleeps (Sep 26, 2015)

If you were a tall person, I might hang a shelf high above the appliances to hold the cleaning supplies. High enough that a closet rod could be added underneath to hold clothes being placed on hangers as they are removed from the dryer. Leaving the washer or dryer top as a place to fold clothes on. That would be a quick and cheap solution. 

Not sure if the door hinges are strong enough or if there is enough depth behind the doors, but I would also consider hanging the ironing board up behind the doors. Making it easier to access. If you did that, it might provide enough room to slide the washer and dryer apart and put a small cubby shelf unit in between appliances to store the cleaning supplies.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

You would tire very quickly folding clothes on the washer/dryer because there is no toe relief there. Find another solution as in a folding table even if it has to be in another room.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

You could build a platform underneath the W/D with enough space to store 2 or 3 laundry baskets. You'll find samples of this idea on Pinterest.

www.pinterest.com and do a search for 'laundry room organization'... they have tons of great ideas for almost any laundry area shape or size.

ETA: This guy shows several examples of storage under the W/D. You could make it even more basic than how he does it.....

http://contractorkurt.com/2012/01/04/raised-laundry-platform/









.


----------



## azurafates (Sep 1, 2016)

Here's a pin I found while browsing on Pinterest.

It has almost everything you need, conveniently placed into one single area.

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/106608716158691466/


----------

